
The Classic Typewriter Page - Aloha
https://site.xavier.edu/polt/typewriters/
======
SubiculumCode
Tangentially, for a new manuscript I just started, I opted for a monospace
courier sans font instead of the usual Times New Roman I always go with. I am
liking it quite a bit for my rough draft:
[https://quoteunquoteapps.com/courierprime/](https://quoteunquoteapps.com/courierprime/)
Very much in the spirit of fonts from type writers. I'm using Courier Prime
Sans.

------
sohkamyung
I enjoyed "The Chinese Typewriter: A History" by Thomas S. Mullaney [1]. An
interesting look into the history and technology used to create typewriters
that can produce almost all the Chinese (and later, Japanese) characters in
various ways.

[1] [https://mitpress.mit.edu/books/chinese-
typewriter](https://mitpress.mit.edu/books/chinese-typewriter)

------
Simulacra
Richard Polt is also the author of the typewriter revolution. A good book!

